# Kinda quiet in here - hope its 'cuz you're all out riding!



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone got any good local rides to report? Photos? Anything???


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

anyone get a new bike? Il Sogno I'm lookin' your way


----------



## GeneB (Jul 19, 2013)

Does this forum cover San Diego or mostly OC/LA? I've got a new (to me) Trek 2006 5.9 Madone. Sits next to my 1980's Trek 2300 that I ride 150 miles per week.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Yep! San Diego is still SoCal 

got any pics?


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

I'll take the bait and post a quick ride report up to Mount Wilson.

I had not ridden up there since Spring of last year and decided to give it a go. I had taken the day after 4th of July off and decided to give Mount Wilson a visit. Alarm went off at 6:30am and I was on the road shortly after. The road was perfect, no traffic, no bikes, no dirt. It's as if I had the whole place to myself (this is probably because everyone was riding GMR due to their traffic closure). I had a goal of 2:15mins from the Shell station to the top of Mount Wilson so I made no stops along the way (my previous best time was 2:25mins). Past Clear Creek I started gettting cramp feelings on my leg which almost made me turn back but I slowed down and rode thought it, luckly it sorted itself out. In the end I made it to the summit with a time of 2:00:03, way beyond my initial goal and was quite proud of myself and the fitness that I've achieved.

The descent was slow and easy with water refills and food stops along the way. A great day of riding up in the mountains.


----------



## nathey (May 5, 2012)

Last week, I got a CAAD 10... That is all...


----------



## modernworld (Jul 1, 2013)

Did some of the Palos Verdes Donut for my first time last weekend...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

arai_speed said:


> In the end I made it to the summit with a time of 2:00:03, way beyond my initial goal and was quite proud of myself and the fitness that I've achieved.


Respect! Pretty good to just keep going past Clear Creek, thats always so tempting to just pull over and stop 

congrats on the PR too.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Hollywood said:


> Respect! Pretty good to just keep going past Clear Creek, thats always so tempting to just pull over and stop
> 
> congrats on the PR too.


Thanks Hollywood, I almost think that Shell to Clear Creek is the hardest part of that ride.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Did Mandeville the other day. 23:30. Not even close to the 15:00 Strava record. :cryin:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

> anyone get a new bike? Il Sogno I'm lookin' your way



Why yes! 

And I've been out riding it. 


.
View attachment 284647


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Heading to Mt. Wilson next weekend to start my training for Mt. Haleakala next year. Mostly I can be found on Little-T up into Canyon Country. Or in the SM Mountains around Mulholland.


View attachment 284650


----------

